# PWB Race Results!!



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

12 brave slot car junkies showed up to battle it out at Poor White Boy Raceway! The cars were looking good, the drivers had there driving suits on, The racing was door to door and the results per class ended with several ties! Had a 2 minute run off for 3rd place in fat tire that was intense and great fun to watch, Thanks Wrangler and Pat.

Skinny tire results

1. Dyno Al - 58
2. Sand Bagger Mike - 55
3. Wrangler Rich - 54
4. John Scchhroeder - 53
5. Jaybo - 52
6. Jake from Allstate - 52
7. Rick the Partsman -51
8. Pat Swayze -50
9. Not so slow Ed -48
10. Doug (nickname here) -48
11. Darrell the Frenchie -48
12 Josh da Kid -42

Fat tire

1. Damn Mike -70 NTR
2. Damn Al -70 NTR
3. Damn Wrangler -66
4. Pat -65
5. Jake -65
6. Rick -64
7. Jaybo -64
8. Ed -64
9. John -62
10. Darrell -60
11. Doug -58
12. Josh -52

Indy Cars

1. Mike -58
2. Al -56
3. Rick -56
4. Wrangler -55
5. Jaybo -54
6. Pat -54
7. Doug -53
8. Darrell -53
9. Jake -50
10. Ed -49
11. John -49
12. Josh -47

Thanks to the racers for coming out to PWB. Hope all had fun, and will race ya soon!!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Still laughing at the names.....


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i am to lol oh my. ty mike had a good time as allways.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike, Good jobs with the names. LOL I should have worn my dancing boots. Patrick mid pack Swayze


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oops double post.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the names all but mine, as I did finsh in the bottom 1/3 in all the races, so it should be Slow Ed. I did do what I wanted to in 2 of the three races I beat Darrell. It was fun raceing Jaybo for 7th in fat tire and he beat me by one car length. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, 1 race does not make you slow. There were lots of fast cars and good racing. The 3 fast Fray guys took the top spots with Rick "the parts man" breaking up the clean sweep. And I also finished ahead of the french model. Its all good fun. Pat


----------

